# Digestive issues- pls help 😢



## Lambie36

Hi, I was hoping you could help with a problem I'm having with my 9 week old ds please. My ds has bad acid reflux and after ending up in a&e he was prescribed omeprazole and Domperidone. I'll not go into his full feeding history as its very long and complicated but since being on Domperidone he's been a lot better. He was drinking 4ounces before reflux got really bad and dropoed to 2 ounces. He's back on 4 ounces and sometimes drinks 5 although his furst 2 morning feeds can only be 2 ounces. Anyway, the first week of being on Domperidone he was doing really well but now the symptoms are back again. He's on 1ml 3 x daily and I know Domperidone is weight sensitive and I feel like he could do with his dosage being adjusted. I spoke with gp but they said I would have to wait for paediatrician appointment and see if the paediatrician will adjust the dose as she can't do it.

I can't say if omeprazole has worked or not because everytime I give it my ds vomits it out straight away. I spoke with my local pharmacist and she recommended getting the liquid version of it from gp but warned gp might be reluctant to give it as its so expensive.

Anyway, the thing I need your input in is when ds vomits which isn't a big amount and milk just flows out of his mouth it's undigested milk even after 2.5 hours after his last feed!
Is this normal? Shouldn't the milk be at least partially digested after so long?
I'm beginning to think he has a slow digestive system  
He drinks the first 2 oz milk in 10 min and the next 2-3 ounces he will take 30 min to drink! His long feeding sessions are really starting to take it's toll on me and all I seem to be doingbis feeding him and keeping him upright and keeping a close eye on him after feeds as sometimes he gasps for breath as the acid reflux vomes up his throat  
I tried feeding him less but he cries after 30 min as he wants to finish his feed. Hv said not to reduce his milk as he needs that amount to grow. 

Have you come across this before? Is there any treatment for slow digestion? I feel it's the slow digestion that's causing the reflux and I will ask the paediatrician about this but I want to go in armed with info so I'm not fobbed off.

I hope I've made sense in all the waffling I've done lol.
Any advice greatly appreciated x


----------



## nichub

Hi, what milk is he on? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi nic, he's on aptamil but he was tried on comfort milk and then gp put him on aptamil pepti 1 but it made no difference so he's back on the normal aptamil again. xx


----------



## nichub

How strange, aptimel pepti is already partially digested feed so I would have thought that would have helped if it were a digestive problem, I'm staid there not much you can do apart from badger your gp to get in touch with paeds ASAP 😕

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Thanks Nic, I have to be honest and say I didn't keep ds on aptamil pepti very long, he was on it 48 hrs max as he didn't like the taste anc was only drinking 1 or 2 ounces and then constantly crying in hunger but refusing to drink. After either of us not sleeping for 2 days and the constant crying I caved in and gave him the normal aptamil. I couldn't bare my ds crying so much because he was so hungry   
Perhaps I should have persevered a little longer  
Thanks for your help x


----------



## nichub

Ah ok, there are other pepti feeds but they would have to be prescribed, might be worth mentioning to paeds when you get to see them xx


----------

